# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Ju udheheq zemra apo truri ne jete?

## Eda H

Pershendetje!
Kush e urdhon njeriun mendja apo zemra? E bera kete pyetje se ca here na mundon, zemra na thote te veprojem ndryshe ne ca raste, situata, por mendja edhe logjika ta do ndryshe. Ca here njerezit thone " e bera ashtu sic ma donte zemra" a eshte kjo se zemera e urdhoje, i dha trejtim se cfare te bente apo eshte truri ai, qe vendose se cfare bejem ne ne jeten e perditeshme. Ka raste ne jete qe zemra na thote ndryshe e mendja dryshe, pershembull: nje dite te bukur pranvere, zemra na i do te dalim shetije, e mos te shkojem ne pune, por ne anen tjeter truri nuk te le te veprosh ne kete menyre, se na thote qe duhet te shkojem ne pune. A esthe ndoje here qe cfare do zemra, nuk e pranon truri? ose ne dashuri per shembull, e shikon qe djali apo vajza qe do jan genjeshtare ose jan hajdut, llogjika (truri) te thote mos u shoqero, lere nuk eshte ky apo jo per ty, por zemra thot jo, se ajo ndjen dashuri, eshte ne kundershtim me cfare truri(llogjika) na ndjenje. Pra zemra me trurin a mendonje te njeten gje ne te njeten kohe? E kush na shtyn ne te bejme, te veprojme, sic veprojem ne jete, nga kush stimulonhet veprimi yne nga zemra apo truri? Pse ca njerez benje sic ju do zemra, por pedikonje sic e do llogjika (truri)? bile nga kjo ka dal edhe fjala e urete popullore " beje sic them une, e mos beje sic beje une" a eshte kjo beje sic predikoje une, emos beje se cbje une (se une beje c'me do zemra, e jo si e do predikimi)? Shumicen e rasteve njerzit nuk benje sic ju do zemra por sic e do llogjika, por kush eshte me e fort truri apo zemra?
zemra ka bernda ndjenjat, ndersa truri ka brenda cfare eshte e llogjikeshme,e arsyeshme, per aty situat apo ceshtje. Pershembull: dikush vjen me vrap e ta rremben canten, ti po e kape, zemra te thote ta rahesh, por truri (llogjika) ta do mos ta rrahesh por tu lesh ne dore te policeve. Ne kete rast ke do te digjjonit cfare zemra thote apo cfare truri thote? zemra na qe stimulohet nga ndjenjat ca here te bene gjake nxeht, por eshte truri ai qe nuk te le ne disa raste te besh cfare zemra te do. Por prap lind pyetja pse njerzit kur te urojne thone "tu befte si ta doje zemra" a thua ku urim ka dalur se shume veta mendojen ose duan te veprojne sic ju do zemra, e jo si ua do truri(llogjika)? A jan njerzit ca here te frenuar te vepronje sic ju do zemra? A mendoni se nje tru i dobet, mund te ndikohet nga zemra? Po kur njerezit lozin bixhoze, e kan fituar nje shume te madhe parash, edhe eshte nje rast o i humbin te gjitha ose i benje ato dyfishin, zemra thote jepi, ndera truri thote jo maj cfare ke se ka mundi mund te humbesh, ne kete rast, kush mund ta stimuloje veprimin e njeriut truri apo zemra? Ca here ne vijemi ne pozite, se nuk dim si te verpojem, ca here ne duam te urejm, te mbajem inate,etj por zemra na thote jo.

----------


## Estella

Delikate kjo por varet nga situata te ndryshme qe njerzit ndodhen.

----------


## Estella

Zemra ka ndjënja që as truri nuk mund ti kontrollon. (Blaise Pascal)

----------


## s0ni

Nuk ndahet njera nga tjetra.  Te dyja them une

----------


## matilda

Per mendimin tim pjesen me te madhe te rasteve njeriun e drejton zemra,por mendimi im personal do te ishte qe ne disa momente mire do te ishte te liturgonin te dyja ne te njejten kohe,sepse mundesia per veprime te gabuara do te ishte me e vogel.
Por kjo nuk ndodh pothuajse asnjehere here ose per tu bere pak me tolerante ne raste shume te rralla.
Megjithate pas nje veprimi te udhezuar prej zemres ne gjithmone e kemi pergjigjen;-"e bera se me tha zemra",keshtu qe ky eshte justifikimi i vetes.


"Lumturia s'ia vlen per cmimin qe kushton"
me respekt Matilda

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje. Zemra ka arsyet e saj qe arsyeja nuk i njeh. pra zemra gjithmon ka instiktin e pare, ajo eshte e verta ajo eshte se cfare deshiron me te vertet, por arsyeja e llogjika eshte ajo qe e frenon e kontrollon zemren.
me respekt
eda

----------


## albacutegirl

nice question...eda_h per mendimin tim njeriun e urdheron mendja...(i guess) mendoj keshtu sepse zemra nuk urdheron zemra per mendimin tim vetem ndjen dhe truri pastaj urdheron... :perqeshje:

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje, Zemra eshte nje kafshe qe eshte e mira te mos ti zesh bese. Inteligjenca eshte nje tjeter, por ajo te pakten nuk flet per dashurine.

me respekt
eda

----------


## Sweet Brunettee

Njeriu nuk mund te komandohet nga ndjenjat e Zemres, ose nga vet Zemra. Eshte truri faktori kryesor, qe ne mendojme ne fillim, pastaj vendosim nese do veprojme per dicka ne varesi te ndjenjave shpirterore, morale, psikollogjike etj etj.

ps :e lashte:  kam lexuar diku, qe nga ana figurative thuhej "Zemra eshte mbreteresha e ndjenjave, Truri eshte mbreti mendimeve"

----------


## Seminarist

Vertet kush e komandon njeriun?

O Eda ke harru' te shtosh edhe stomakun pervec zemres dhe trurit!

Pershendetje...tema eshte shume e bukur,urime!

----------


## Enkela B.

Un mendoj se as truri dhe as zemra nuk mund te bejne pa njera tjetren.
Zemra dhe truri jane si nje qift i martuar.
Jo ne te gjitha rastet keta jane e te njejtit mendim.
Po keta mirkuptohen me njera tjetren.
Zemra na ben te mendojme me thelle, na ben ti shohim rrezultatet dhe pas veprimit, kurse zemra na drejton pa logjik, na drejton aty ku ehste me lehte apo ku bejme me hume qejf.  dhe ehste e vertete qe kjo varet dhe ne qfare rerrethane jemi.
me kaq po e mbyll
enkela

----------


## oktapodi

Po ashtu eshte me mire syri sesa zemra.
ose ne fillim syri pastaj zemra.

LLogjitka ka te beje me moshen,
sa me i rritur te jesha aq me shume e ve ne punim.

Paska shume adoleshente te parritur ketu.

----------


## Eda H

Çka ndjen zemra, atje të shkon mendja

----------


## lozonjare

Une mendoj se zemra ka force me te madhe pasi po te ishe ne dilheme edhe pse menderisht e di qe sduhet eshte instikti i zemres ai qe te drejton .  Ndjenjat e mposhtin llogjiken  ne pjesen me te madhe te rasteve

----------


## london_girl_02

edhe un them se zemra e ka forcen me te madhe per cdo gje
truri iken gabim ndoj here por zemre e ndalon.

----------


## Tironse_Girl_69

> Zemra ka ndjënja që as truri nuk mund ti kontrollon. (Blaise Pascal)


jam dakort me mendimin tend

----------


## Pog17

Njenjat/Emocionet nuk jane nje luks, por ato jane themelore per nje mendim racional. Pra jane te lidhura ngushte si hidrogjeni me oksigjenin ne uji.

----------


## green

_Me udheheqin te dyja, sipas rastit. 
Me udheheq truri per aq kohe sa do te me duhet te sigurohem qe nese futet dhe ndjenja/zemra ne mes nuk do te zhgenjehem. 
Varet shume nga personat e implikuar ne situaten qe kerkon vendim. Vendit qe keta persona i kane bere vetes ne ndergjegjen time. Kontributin e tyre emocional karshi meje.
Harxhohen me shume energji kur zemra udheheq arsyen._

----------


## korcare_perjete

Per ti dhene pergjigje kesaj teme eshte pak me spec.Sepse secili truri edhe zemra kryejne veprime te ndryshme qe te dyja udheheqin njeriun ne jeten e tij!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nursezi

Keshtu ne pergjithesi truri me udheheq...nganjehere ia veme veshin dhe zemres vec.

----------

